# Online toll payments deemed a success



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

For the past six months it has been possible to pall toll costs online


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

We just registered our card the once last year and now the tolls are taken out of our account every month. Don't even look at it I'm afraid ?
I imaging most of us wouldn't know if it was wrong anyway. I certainly don't write it down ever time I go through one. I just trust that its correct ?
One thing about the Portuguese, they are very thorough when it comes to paperwork ?


----------

